# We need a Brutal: Paws of Fury sequel!



## VGmaster9 (Mar 26, 2012)

Granted, the original game had mediocre reviews, but a new version by today's standards would be kickass. All that needs to be done is have the characters better looking, with KOF/BB style sprites. Also, there should be a greatly enhanced number of new characters. On top of that, having different modes, as well as online play. How about it?


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 26, 2012)

Right on.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 26, 2012)

No we don't.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 26, 2012)

I remember that game, you just spam B,D,B till you win.


----------



## Kaamos (Mar 26, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2HJxya0CWco&feature=related


----------



## JArt. (Mar 26, 2012)

Not to be mean but...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7SHNJqvFqt4


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 26, 2012)

daaaaaaawg snif that shig mang its lik fukin animuxxxxxrenamonxxxMy little pony:FiM swga smok weed erryday.


----------



## Tybis (Mar 26, 2012)

Just enhancing the graphics and adding more characters does not equal fun.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 26, 2012)

VGmaster9 said:


> All that needs to be done is have the characters better looking, with KOF style sprites.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Mar 26, 2012)

JArt. said:


> Not to be mean but...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7SHNJqvFqt4



Bring back Paws of Fury?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3ALwKeSEYs


----------



## JArt. (Mar 26, 2012)

DarrylWolf said:


> Bring back Paws of Fury?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3ALwKeSEYs



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31g0YE61PLQ


----------



## Tybis (Mar 26, 2012)

Play this game instead OP.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 26, 2012)

Fighting games suck anyway lolololol


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 27, 2012)

You know there might be a reason why they didn't make a sequel...


----------



## Smelge (Mar 27, 2012)

I think he's right actually.

If they remade it with current-gen graphics, new sound, better style, more playability, change it from Beat 'em up to something more modern like FPS, tone down the bright colours so they're more muted greys and browns, add in some guns and improve the storyline, like have it about terrorism or Russians or something. Then it would be perfect. Maybe add in some driving sections, maybe on snowmobiles.


----------



## Mutations2000 (Mar 27, 2012)

If they do make a sequel, they should go with a darker, more realistic style, and definitely better controls.  But, I think this is a pretty good idea.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 27, 2012)

What is it with furries enjoying really bad/cheap looking videogames?


----------



## Aetius (Mar 27, 2012)

Perverted Impact said:


> What is it with furries enjoying really bad/cheap looking videogames?



As long as it has anthros they can fap to, they will love it.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 27, 2012)

Crusader Mike said:


> As long as it has anthros they can fap to, they will love it.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zEuATnlYjE

Furries can fap to *that*?


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 27, 2012)

i noticed sega logo on the top, if that gme is involved with sega there's no way in fuck it will ever get a sequal.
also it made me cringe a little.


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 27, 2012)

Sir, Im gonna have to ask you to lurk


----------



## Aetius (Mar 27, 2012)

Perverted Impact said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zEuATnlYjE
> 
> Furries can fap to *that*?



I wouldn't be surprised honestly.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 27, 2012)

Crusader Mike said:


> I wouldn't be surprised honestly.



And on this day, A god cried.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Mar 27, 2012)

Perverted Impact said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zEuATnlYjE
> 
> Furries can fap to *that*?



The animation looks downright awful- the CD-i Zelda had a better animation than that. An amateur video a church youth group could come up with using 1990's technology or some elementary school educational video about electricity >>>>>>>>>>>>>> Brutal: Paws of Fury.


----------



## Tango (Mar 27, 2012)

No. We do not need this. Not at all.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 27, 2012)

DarrylWolf said:


> The animation looks downright awful- the CD-i Zelda had a better animation than that. An amateur video a church youth group could come up with using 1990's technology or some elementary school educational video about electricity >>>>>>>>>>>>>> Brutal: Paws of Fury.



The really bad fps is hilarious.


----------



## jcfynx (Mar 27, 2012)

I had my first animal head people crush on Foxy Roxy.







She is a hottie.


----------



## Tybis (Mar 27, 2012)

jcfynx said:


> I had my first animal head people crush on Foxy Roxy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I cannot take anyone that wears their underwear over their other clothes seriously.


----------



## BeaverReturn (Mar 27, 2012)

That bloody roar game looks kind of cool though? Right?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 27, 2012)

Tybis said:


> I cannot take anyone that wears their underwear over their other clothes seriously.



I think it's an 80's thing.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 27, 2012)

BeaverReturn said:


> That bloody roar game looks kind of cool though? Right?


it gets bad later on


----------



## Aetius (Mar 27, 2012)

jcfynx said:


> She is a hottie.



... the horror....


----------



## Tycho (Mar 27, 2012)

@ that foxy roxy pic - what the fuck is it with the way tailsrulz draws faces, it's just whacked


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 27, 2012)

Tycho said:


> @ that foxy roxy pic - what the fuck is it with the way tailsrulz draws faces, it's just whacked


that was back in 2005...though they havent evolved up much since then


----------



## JArt. (Mar 27, 2012)

Tycho said:


> @ that foxy roxy pic - what the fuck is it with the way tailsrulz draws faces, it's just whacked


who's paying attention to the face. :V


----------



## Kaamos (Mar 27, 2012)

JArt. said:


> who's paying attention to the face. :V



I know, seriously, look at that right arm.


----------



## Smelge (Mar 27, 2012)

Why does she have two belly buttons.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 27, 2012)

Crusader Mike said:


> ... the horror....


 
Jcfynx is the epitome of bad posts.

Emphasis on bad.


----------



## Tybis (Mar 27, 2012)

Crysix Fousen said:


> it gets bad later on


-Which is why I posted 3.
...Just curious, how bad?


----------



## jcfynx (Mar 27, 2012)

Perverted Impact said:


> Jcfynx is the epitome of bad posts.
> 
> Emphasis on bad.



U wanna fight


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 28, 2012)

jcfynx said:


> U wanna fight


----------



## Tybis (Mar 28, 2012)

Perverted Impact said:


>


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 28, 2012)

Tybis said:


>


----------



## Tycho (Mar 28, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> I know, seriously, look at that right arm.



Fuck, I just noticed that.  Apparently she has contracted some sort of elephantiasis there.



Smelge said:


> Why does she have two belly buttons.



HOW I DRAWED ABS HURR fuck Tailsrulz is awful


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 29, 2012)

Hurr fuck everyone is awful when newbie artist.
Terrible pic tho.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Mar 29, 2012)

This pic is better

http://fc01.deviantart.net/fs44/f/2009/070/b/6/Foxy_Roxy__Finale__by_tailsrulz.jpg


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 29, 2012)

VGmaster9 said:


> This pic is better
> 
> http://fc01.deviantart.net/fs44/f/2009/070/b/6/Foxy_Roxy__Finale__by_tailsrulz.jpg



No it's not.

I can see her nipples.


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 29, 2012)

so...would FPS stand for something else in this game?


----------



## Tybis (Mar 29, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> so...would FPS stand for something else in this game?


Frames Per Second.


----------



## Armaetus (Mar 29, 2012)

No, just no..


----------



## Kaamos (Mar 29, 2012)

VGmaster9 said:


> http://fc01.deviantart.net/fs44/f/2009/070/b/6/Foxy_Roxy__Finale__by_tailsrulz.jpg



http://i557.photobucket.com/albums/ss19/Vargstenen/35K2N.gif


----------



## Tycho (Mar 29, 2012)

VGmaster9 said:


> This pic is better
> 
> http://fc01.deviantart.net/fs44/f/2009/070/b/6/Foxy_Roxy__Finale__by_tailsrulz.jpg



not by much


----------



## Aetius (Mar 29, 2012)

OP, please do not link the stuff you fap to.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Mar 29, 2012)

I've seen Brutal and I have to admit it is brutal- as in being too raw and too unpolished to be taken seriously as a game. We already have one mediocre fighting series based around Furries, we don't need another.


----------



## Tybis (Mar 29, 2012)

DarrylWolf said:


> I've seen Brutal and I have to admit it is brutal- as in being too raw and too unpolished to be taken seriously as a game. We already have one mediocre fighting series based around Furries, we don't need another.


What's the other one?


----------



## DarrylWolf (Mar 29, 2012)

Tybis said:


> What's the other one?



It's called Bloody Roar and it's not the Furry Street Fighter, not by a long shot.


----------



## Tybis (Mar 29, 2012)

DarrylWolf said:


> It's called Bloody Roar and it's not the Furry Street Fighter, not by a long shot.


Hmm...
It's more like Tekken, but point taken.

Just as a side note people, all older fighting games are bad.
In my opinion, that is.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 30, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> http://i557.photobucket.com/albums/ss19/Vargstenen/35K2N.gif


Perfect response.
Bloody roar looks retarded as well


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 31, 2012)

Brutal was very bad and Bloody Roar was okay until later on (Bakuryu was a fun and violent character). For Tekken, I only like King in his alternate "casual" costumes.  Only fighting game with anthros I liked was Darkstalkers, but a fourth installment may be doubtful.


----------



## Gradiusgadwin (May 1, 2013)

Bloody Roar is fucking awesome even today (maybe except from Bloody Roar 4 which I heard it's awful). Even people who aren't into furries casually enjoy it and it's something different in fighting games genre. Such a shame we will never see a new Bloody Roar game, expecially since Konami absorbed Hudson and they cancelled many games that Hudson was developing (like a new Bomberman game for 3DS).

Now as about Brutal - Paws of Fury it amuses me is how badass is the cover while the in-game character design and sprites are so goofy-looking that you have the impression that they were done by a 12-years old kid.










Not to be surprised so much of course: it was an era that crappy games like SNK's Athena would look awesome with their kickass covers. And in Athena's case when you see the cover you say "Wow! A fantasy game like like Golden Axe and Black Tiger! This will be so cool!".




And what we get?
[video=youtube;rf4C0_veHak]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rf4C0_veHak[/video]
Yeah, maybe it doesn't looks so bad but it actually is because of controls and gameplay issues.
http://www.hardcoregaming101.net/athena/athena.htm

Now back to Brutal - Paws of Fury. No matter how awful is this game I have to admit that I'm getting furry for Foxy Roxy. And fortunately I'm not the only one, expecially judging from the amount of fanarts I found with her. Brutal - Paws of Fury could be a much better game with a little polish and of course with a better character design.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 1, 2013)

Gradiusgadwin said:


> Brutal - Paws of Fury could be a much better game with a little polish and of course with a better character design.


Just a little....?


----------



## Judge Spear (May 1, 2013)

I could not stand that game.


----------



## H.B.C (May 2, 2013)

I tried watching a video of this game because I'd never heard of it.
I feel... kind of unclean now.


----------



## lupinealchemist (May 2, 2013)

I actually played the game long ago, I was not impressed.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 2, 2013)

Thank Christ for emulators. I couldn't imagine actually BUYING something like that, but it doesn't get full scorn from me since lol what expectations can be had for this anyway?


----------



## benignBiotic (May 2, 2013)

That game stinks. I picked up because it had furs in it and wow it's bad.

However I would be all for an improved new Bloody Roar game.


----------

